# XS3 Synthesized and XS3 pro synthesized



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

XS3 Synthesized and XS3 pro synthesized.........whats the difference? From what I have read they are the same..........except you pay an extra 50 bucks for the pro version just because it is silver. Is it just a look factor or is there really a difference?

Thanks,

Dustin K.


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

the pro has 18 model memory, don't quote me on this but i think the xs3 only has 5, the other differences i know of are that it has a lycra cover over the handle and a smaller steering wheel(which is worthless if you have big hands)


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

The XS3 has a 6-model memory, the Pro - 10. The Pro has an adjustable trigger and a "cover" over the handle. It is silver with a black antenna and includes a "micro" reciever. The XS3 has an standard sized reciever. So, it comes down to, could you better use a micro reciever and which color do you like? I own the non-pro version. I would suggest buying at least one more reciever if you have more than one rc. Either are great radios.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Yes at least if you are into 1/12 scale vehicles and maybe TC you might want to consider the "pro" or at least pick up a couple of the RS310 receivers because they are more sized toward tight quarters. Personally I'd pick the pro just because it has the "bling" factor of the silver and red color. :lol: Seriously though, I guess it depends on how many cars you are going to run with it which model you choose. I'm guessing they've probably only kept the non-pro version on the market because it is included with the LST. What is funny is the suggested price on it now is about $10 more than my cost on them when they first came out. So does that say how much radios actually cost to make when they went from a dealers cost of about $189 to now minimum adverised price of $199?  Somebodies getting rich off this hobby!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Eric Z. Check your private message box. :thumbsup:


----------

